

Twenty Eight Feet: life on a little wooden boat - gy3b
http://vimeo.com/94842405

======
moo
Reminded me of Teresa Carey and "Sailing Simplicity",
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsV1VAPzjzc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsV1VAPzjzc).
She has also given a TED talk previously. I feel like I'm being pitched for an
authentic experience but led into the gift shop. I guess everybody has to have
a hustle but in both these "personal life transformative experiences" I see
polished, affluent, hipster packaged products. Otherwise the sailing looks fun
in both videos.

